# Ridley fenix paint



## ryanotown22 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just got my ridley fenix new from a dealer in Europe and I am in Arizona. The paint doesn't look right seems blotchy and not flat black like it's supposed to be


















. Has anyone else seen this before? What should I do? It is in more places than what is in the picture and it's really hard to take pictures of.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am not familiar with Ridley, but my Fuji is similar. The frame has a light coat of matte clear and is otherwise unpainted. What you see if the carbon weave, the outer layer which is a thin layer of carbon to protect the structural carbon underneath


----------

